# Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!



## schakal1182 (30. September 2006)

Hallo Kollegen und Kolleginnen! :g 

Ich habe das im Threadtitel angegebene Problem...

Das Spitzensegment lässt sich nicht wieder ins vorletzte Segment zurückschieben. Ich habe schon gedrückt und Spüli sowie WD40 draufgesprüht, aber es hat nicht geholfen...

Habt ihr da vielleicht einen Trick für solche vertrackten Situationen? Da es sich um schweres Gerät handelt kann man auch mit ordentlich Kraft ran gehen ohne was kaputt zu machen. Also wenns hilft dürft ihr auch Vorschläge für gröberes Vorgehen posten. Bin für alles dankbar #6


----------



## Kescherdriller (30. September 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Moin#h 

Hmm,hört sich ja echt nach nem Problem an#t 

Spüli ist gut und dann vielleicht die beiden Teile gegeneinander drehen und dabei etwas nach unten drücken|kopfkrat 

GRuß und viel Glück,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Nauke (30. September 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Hallo, 

wenn du die Rute unten aufschrauben kannst gib spüli etwas verdünnt rein.

Und erst wen du sie etwas gedreht bekommst zusammendrücken.

Ich hab da mal ne Zange zur Hilfe genommen was das Ende der Rute
zu Folge hatte#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Wenn auch warmmachen ( mit Föhn ) nicht hilft, gibt´s nur eins:

Ringe abmontieren ( auch heißmachen, dann  gehen die ab ). Endkappe abschrauben und die beiden verkeilten Teile rausziehen. Aufrecht stellen und vorsichtig das Spitzenteil nach unten klopfen. Dabei sind ein paar helfende Hände gut, die die Teile möglichst in der senkrechten halten. 
Damit´s nicht wieder passiert:

Nach dem Angeln Endkappe abschrauben und bei zusammengeschobener Rute von oven reichlich Wasser durchlaufen lassen. Das klemmen kommt nämlich von Sand- und Schmutzpartikeln zwischen den Rutenteilen. 

Ach ja, wenn´s gelingt, kriegst Du die Ringe mit Heißkleber wieder anmontiert.

Ralf


----------



## interloper (30. September 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Manches material dehnt sich auch aus wenn es nass ist. also saugt sich voll. also auf der heitzung trocknen lassen.


----------



## schakal1182 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Ich werde es mal mit auseinanderbauen und trocknen probieren.

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Hohenloher (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

das Problem hatte ich auch mal..........................
habse einfach übers knie gelegt mit nem kräftigen drücker und kaputt war se............... habe mir als trost dann ne bessere gekauft  )))))


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Ich habe es nie selbst ausprobiert,aber der "alte Mann" der mir die Grundkenntnisse des Angelns beibrachte sagte mir zu de Thema mal folgendes:

"Steck das Ding in die Kühltrue für ein paar Stunden.Dann nehm es heraus,wenn es bitterkalt ist und erhitze den Metallring des zweiten Segments (also da,wo man das Segment nicht reinbekommt) für etwa 5 Sekunden mit einem Feuerzeug.Dann solltest du es problemlos wieder reinschieben können"



Ich hatte selbst nie das Problem,dass ichs nicht wieder reinbekommen habe.Kannst die Methode ja mal versuchen


----------



## donlotis (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Hallo, wichtig ist erstmal das Drehen! Zusammenschieben kann man anschließend immer noch. Am besten in warmen Spüli-Wasser, der Massage-Strahl des Duschkopfes kann auch helfen den Sand/Dreck rauszuspülen.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Stokker (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*



Hohenloher schrieb:


> das Problem hatte ich auch mal..........................
> habse einfach übers knie gelegt mit nem kräftigen drücker und kaputt war se............... habe mir als trost dann ne bessere gekauft )))))


 

So ging es mir auch. Ich war pfiffig genug sie eine Woche im Schärengarten nicht zusammenzuschschieben.
Knack ,war ihr letztes Geräusch....:r


----------



## schakal1182 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Ich hab mich heute mal dran gewagt, und es hat auf anhieb geklappt!

Ich habe den Spitzenring und den davor mittels Heißluftfön/pistole erhitzt und beide entfernt. Dann hab ich den Bodendeckel abgeschraubt und die beiden Segmente herausgeholt. Vermutlich durch die Hitze und das fehlen des Ringes ließen sich dann das Spitzensegment nach einem kräftigen ruck wieder bewegen.

Jetzt bleibt die Frage mit welchem Kleber ich die Ringe wieder Festkleben kann? Der alte kleber hat sich nämlich abgelöst und die Ringe haben jetzt Spiel. Also denke ich, dass es eine recht dicke Klebemasse sein muß und nicht bloß so ein dünner Film...
Aber ihr habt da bestimmt mehr Erfahrung - her damit! |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Alles was Du brauchst ist ein Stift Heißkleber, so wie er in den Heißklebepistolen benutz wird. Kriegst Du in jedem Baumarkt, oder beim Nachbarn.

Kleberstift an einem Ende mit dem Feuerzeug ein bisschen !! anheizen, weichen Kleber etwas dicker um die Stelle schmieren, an der dann der Rutenring sitzen soll. Rutenring drüberstülpen ( muß schnell gehen, sonst wird der Kleber zu kalt ), warten bis der Kleber kalt ist ( ein paar Sekunden ) und dann den überstehenden harten Kleber abpopeln. 
Ist kein Kunststück.
Kein Sekundenkleber o.ä. nehmen, kriegst Du nicht mehr ab.
Un nich mit´m Feuerzeug am Rutenblank kokeln. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## schakal1182 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Alles klar! Dankeschön!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Nimm am besten nicht das Feuerzeug sondern gleich die passende Heisklebepistole. 
(Kann man sich Leihen, aber auch ne billige selbstgekaufte lässt sich vielseitig verwenden.)

Mit Feuerzeug erhitzt man immer nur sehr wenig Kleber und eventuell verbrennt man den sogar. Mit der Pistole kann man weit besser und schneller arbeiten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## schakal1182 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*

Ich bin im Besitz einer heißklebepistole. Hab die Ringe auch schon wieder festgeklebt. War echt kein Problem. Danke


----------



## Angelfreude1962 (23. April 2021)

Nauke schrieb:


> *AW: Teleskoprute lässt sich nicht mehr zusammen schieben - Hilfe!*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. April 2021)

Angelfreude1962 
Bei so alten Berichten aufs Datum achten.


----------



## Angelfreude1962 (23. April 2021)

Hallo
Ich möchte mich zuerst vorstellen. Ich heiße Monika, ( Moni ) bin 59 J.alt und seit 1981 begeisterte Anglerin.
Nun habe ich ein Riesenproblem. Ich habe eine Aalrute von Blazer ( Power Stick, Cross Power Firewall) gebraucht gekauft. Leider lässt sich das vorletzte Segment auch mit Gewalt, absolut nicht einschieben.So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt !! Bitte nicht lachen, ich habe fast eine ganze Sprühdose WD40 und auch warmes/heißes Wasser, wirklich alles versucht. Es lässt sich weder drehen noch wackeln, der Ring ist verbeult und in meiner Verzweiflung habe ich aus Frust sogar schon einen Hammer eingesetzt, die Spitze war nämlich leider auch defekt, also der Kauf war eher ein Fehlgriff, aber egal, es ist passiert. Nur es ist wirklich absolut nichts zu machen, es sitzt fest wie angeschweisst. Selbst mit einer Zange, es rührt sich null, keinerlei Bewegung kann ich erreichen. Allerdings scheint es mir fast als ob etwas breites, wie einen kl. Scheibe o.ä., zwischen Ring und Blank steckt. Der Vorbesitzer hatte wohl selbst schon gewerkelt;-(. Mein Gefrierschrank ist leider nicht groß genug. Ich bitte sehr um gute Tipps, ich bin echt ratlos aber ich würde die Rute nur sehr, sehr ungern aufgeben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. April 2021)

Hallo Monika, erst einmal willkommen hier im Board. Versuch es mal so, Wasser zu Kochen bringen, dann nur den obersten Teil des dritten Teiles damit begießen und dann entweder zusammendrücken oder die Rute mit etwas Schwung auf den Boden aufschlagen lassen. Es nützt nur was wenn das auessere Ruten - Teil erwärmt wird. Oder wenn du einen Heissluftfoen hast geht das auch, da ist aber viel Sorgfalt angebracht, weil man damit auch das Harzgefuege der Rute schnell zerstört. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Angelfreude1962 (23. April 2021)

Vielen Dank, das werde ich versuchen. Und bitte entschuldigt falls mir beim einstellen Fehler unterlaufen sind. Dies ist mein erstes Anglerforum. LG


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2021)

Willkommen an Board, Monika.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2021)

Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard ,Monika.


----------



## Angelfreude1962 (23. April 2021)

Ihr seid die Besten, vielen Dank. Mit Kochendem Wasser, heißen Strahl aus der Dusche, Fön, nichts zu machen.
Aber ich war mutig, ich habe mit dem Feuerzeug unter ständigem Drehen den Ring erhitzt. Nach ca 6 min. roch es etwas ( es ist aber nichts beschädigt ), der Ring ging ab und nach 3-4 Hammerschlag ließ sich das Segment ENDLICH einschieben. Danke für die netten Tipps, nun muss ich nur noch schauen woher ich einen neuen Ring und eine neue Spitze bekomme. Allzeit Petri heil und DANKE SCHÖN


----------



## Jürgen57 (23. April 2021)

Gehe in ein Angelgeschäft,die werden dir helfen können


----------



## yukonjack (23. April 2021)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Gehe in ein Angelgeschäft,die werden dir helfen können


Ja, in die Abteilung wo die *neuen* Ruten stehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2021)

Angelfreude1962 schrieb:


> nun muss ich nur noch schauen woher ich einen neuen Ring und eine neue Spitze bekomme. Allzeit Petri heil und DANKE SCHÖN



mal ganz unverbindlich beim Gerlinger anfragen/anrufen. Die haben sehr gute Connections was E-Teile angeht, gerade für Balzer-Ruten und auch ältere Modelle.
Ringe bekommst du auch dort.
Idealerweise nimmst du vorher von deinen defekten Teilen mal die Maße auf, bei einer Spitze zb Länge/Enddurchmesser/Frontdurchmesser.


----------



## Angelfreude1962 (27. April 2021)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Gehe in ein Angelgeschäft,die werden dir helfen können


Das ist leider nicht möglich. Ich bin alleinstehend, gehbehindert, ohne Auto und das nächste Geschäft ist 30 km entfernt. Und mit dem ÖNV bin ich hier dann 5 Stunden unterwegs, denn ich bin noch 8 km vom Ort entfernt um überhaupt einen Bus zu bekommen. Nicht alles ganz so einfach.


----------



## Angelfreude1962 (27. April 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, in die Abteilung wo die *neuen* Ruten stehen.


Warum ??? Neu ist auch nicht immer top. Und zudem muss man es sich leisten können, nicht jede/jeder ist so reich gleich immer neu kaufen zu können. Ausserdem macht es mir Freude etwas wieder in Ordnung zu bringen. Und ich habe es ja Dank der guten Tips hinbekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## KadeTTHH (27. April 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier.

Wenn du die Maße hast, einfach online bestellen. Hab am Müllcontainer mal ne Rute gefunden, 5m, aus Carbon von Sänger. Alle Ringe abgesägt, aber sonst wie neu. Hab alle Ringe günstig bei Askari bekommen, hab zur Vorsicht ein paar mehr bestellt, da ich keinen Meßschieber habe und einige Maße nur einen Mü auseinander liegen. Hab dann die übrigen wieder zurück geschickt. Kontrolliere mal die anderen Ringe, eventuell macht es Sinn mehrere, oder alle zu tauschen. Es gibt bei Askari auch ein Set für 2,99€, 3 verschiedene Rutenspitzen mit Klebestift. Der Kleber ist nach dem erhitzen etwas zäher und härtet nicht so stark aus wie herkömmlicher Heißkleber. Mußte 3 Ruten reparieren, daher kamen die 3 Spitzen wie gerufen. hab zwischen 1,20 und 2,60€ pro Ring bezahlt. Hab ein kleines Lager an Angelzubehör, wenn Du was was brauchst, einfach eine Pn und ich schau ob ich das liegen habe.


----------



## Angelfreude1962 (28. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier.
> 
> Wenn du die Maße hast, einfach online bestellen. Hab am Müllcontainer mal ne Rute gefunden, 5m, aus Carbon von Sänger. Alle Ringe abgesägt, aber sonst wie neu. Hab alle Ringe günstig bei Askari bekommen, hab zur Vorsicht ein paar mehr bestellt, da ich keinen Meßschieber habe und einige Maße nur einen Mü auseinander liegen. Hab dann die übrigen wieder zurück geschickt. Kontrolliere mal die anderen Ringe, eventuell macht es Sinn mehrere, oder alle zu tauschen. Es gibt bei Askari auch ein Set für 2,99€, 3 verschiedene Rutenspitzen mit Klebestift. Der Kleber ist nach dem erhitzen etwas zäher und härtet nicht so stark aus wie herkömmlicher Heißkleber. Mußte 3 Ruten reparieren, daher kamen die 3 Spitzen wie gerufen. hab zwischen 1,20 und 2,60€ pro Ring bezahlt. Hab ein kleines Lager an Angelzubehör, wenn Du was was brauchst, einfach eine Pn und ich schau ob ich das liegen habe.


Vielen lieben Dank für die vielen tollen Tipps. Und für die Hilfsbereitschaft. Das ist hier wirklich mal ein super tolles Forum. Ich freue mich das ich es gefunden und mich hier angemeldet habe.
Allen Angelfreunden allzeit Petri heil und bleibt gesund. Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier.
> 
> Wenn du die Maße hast, einfach online bestellen. Hab am Müllcontainer mal ne Rute gefunden, 5m, aus Carbon von Sänger. Alle Ringe abgesägt, aber sonst wie neu. Hab alle Ringe günstig bei Askari bekommen, hab zur Vorsicht ein paar mehr bestellt, da ich keinen Meßschieber habe und einige Maße nur einen Mü auseinander liegen. Hab dann die übrigen wieder zurück geschickt. Kontrolliere mal die anderen Ringe, eventuell macht es Sinn mehrere, oder alle zu tauschen. Es gibt bei Askari auch ein Set für 2,99€, 3 verschiedene Rutenspitzen mit Klebestift. Der Kleber ist nach dem erhitzen etwas zäher und härtet nicht so stark aus wie herkömmlicher Heißkleber. Mußte 3 Ruten reparieren, daher kamen die 3 Spitzen wie gerufen. hab zwischen 1,20 und 2,60€ pro Ring bezahlt. Hab ein kleines Lager an Angelzubehör, wenn Du was was brauchst, einfach eine Pn und ich schau ob ich das liegen habe.


Wann soll ich zum gucken kommen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (28. April 2021)

Für dich gilt das nicht. 
Nur für spezielle Leute.


----------

